# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Дрессировочный лагерь с  Peter Lengvarsky (Словакия) в г.Красноярске.

## Верный

*01.06.2015 г. – 07.06.2015 г. приглашаем посетить дрессировочный лагерь под руководством Peter Lengvarsky (Словакия) в Красноярске. 

05 - 07.06.2015 г. в рамках дрессировочного лагеря состоятся сертификатные испытания по BH/VT, IPO-1, 2 и 3. 
*



*Петер Ленгварски* родился 24.09.1969 года в городе Вранов-над-Топлёу, Словакия. Профессионально тренирует собак более 20 лет. Впервые участвовал в соревнования со своей собакой в 1986 году. С четырьмя собаками достиг уровня IPO-3. С разными собаками сдал более 30 испытаний и тестов. 

Несколько раз был чемпионом Словакии. Участвовал во многих соревнованиях ранга CACIT в Словакии, Чехии, Словении, Бельгии, Венгрии, Нидерландах. Был капитаном команды IPO-FH в 2001, 2003, 2007, 2009 годах. 

*С 1991 года является судьей по рабочим качествам собак FCI.* Неоднократно приглашался для проведения судейства на квалификации Кубка мира IPO, FH, WUSV, а так же на соревнования ранга CACIT не только в Словакии, но и в Бельгии, Польши, России, Эстонии, Украины и Австрии. 

*Задачи дрессировочного лагеря:* 

1. Теория и практика следового раздела. 
2. Послушание. 
3. Защитный раздел. 
4. Лекция по правилам BH/VT, IPO. 

*Количество участников с собаками ограничено (не более 15 пар в каждом разделе).* 

*Стоимость участия:* 
1. С собакой в трех разделах – 18000 рублей. 
2. С собакой в двух разделах – 16000 рублей. 
3. С собакой в одном разделе – 14000 рублей 
4. Слушатель – 6000 рублей. 

Добровольный взнос за испытания по BH/VT с выдачей временного сертификата составляет 800 рублей. Для участников с собаками дрессировочного лагеря взнос составляет 500 рублей. 

Добровольный взнос за испытания по IPO-1, 2 и 3 с выдачей временного сертификата составляет 1200 рублей. Для участников с собаками дрессировочного лагеря взнос составляет 750 рублей. 

При необходимости оформления постоянного сертификата необходимо заранее информировать организаторов. Данная услуга оплачивается отдельно. По результатам данных испытаний, при наличии у собаки экспортной родословной, возможно оформление сертификата формы 2 (WCCIB). 

Для участия в испытаниях необходимо предоставить копию родословной собаки, а для испытуемых по нормативу IPO, помимо этого, рабочую книжку, в которой должны быть соответствующие отметки о сданном нормативе BH или IPO-1 или 2. 

Помощник судьи (фигурант) на испытаниях: *Широнин Юрий Борисович*, г. Барнаул. Свидетельство РКФ № 301. 

Количество участников на испытаниях ограничено согласно регламентирующих документов РКФ. 

Регистрация участников дрессировочного лагеря будет осуществляться только по 100% предоплате. Добровольный взнос за 1 месяц до мероприятия возвращаться не будет (возможна альтернатива - замена участника). 

Реквизиты для оплаты будут сообщены лично для каждого участника. Обязательно идентифицируйте свой платеж посредством sms-сообщения на номер 8-902-913-58-69 или по e-mail tatyana.vanadis@mail.ru (сумма платежа, фамилия и имя, время). 

Размещение иногородних участников возможно в МАУ СОК «Лесной» улица Елены Стасовой, 67 телефон 8 (391) 247-22-38, сайт лесной24.рф 
При желании поселиться в МАУ СОК «Лесной» необходимо связаться с организаторами семинара по телефону 8-902-913-58-69 или по e-mail tatyana.vanadis@mail.ru не позднее, чем за 6 недель до семинара. Это необходимо для формирования общей брони номеров. Услуги, оказанные МАУ СОК «Лесной», оплачиваются самостоятельно. 
Для проживания в номере с собакой необходимо иметь клетку или бокс и ветеринарные документы (ветеринарное свидетельство форма №1). О проживании собаки в номере необходимо также заранее информировать организаторов. Стоимость проживания собаки в номере рассчитывается как дополнительное место и составляет 800 рублей сутки. 
Стоимость проживания в МАУ СОК «Лесной» в простом двухместном номере составляет 1050 рублей в сутки (одно спальное место) без стоимости питания. Трехразовое питание 500 рублей в сутки (завтрак 120 рублей, обед – 200 и ужин – 180 рублей). Завтрак, обед и ужин можно оплачивать раздельно. 

*Заявки* принимаются на e-mail* tatyana.vanadis@mail.ru* 

В заявке необходимо указать следующее: 

1. Ф.И.О. участника. 
2. Категория участника (участник с собакой, слушатель). 
3. Порода, возраст, кличка собаки. 
4. Контактный телефон. 
5. Необходимость брони проживания в МАУ СОК «Лесной». 
6. Будет ли проживать собака в номере МАУ СОК «Лесной». 
7. Дополнительная информация (если таковая имеется). 

Участникам с собаками необходимо иметь при себе ветеринарный паспорт с отметками о действующих прививках. 

*Контактный телефон 8-902-913-58-69, Татьяна или на e-mail tatyana.vanadis@mail.ru*

----------

